# Avia 1960'S?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all , I bought this as a make an offer, it was listed as running but stopping occassionaly, anyway the postal journey musthave done it good as I set the time yesterday at 15:45 and it's still going strong and is within 9 seconds with the atomic clock so not too bad.










I couldn't get the winding stem out so I carefully gripped the stem with needle nose pliers and a bit of paper to protect the stem and unscrewed the crown then slid the whole out of the case after first removing the spacer ring.










I cleaned the case which was a bit grubby with cocktail sticks getting rid of the gunk we all love and know, I then scrubbed it with toothpaste and a soft bristle toothbrush which brought it up a treat before giving a good polish.

Whilst I had the movement/dial assembly out I cleaned the slightly grubby face too with my patented Q-tip (cotton bud)and enzyme method which again brought it up a treat.

There is a slight scratch near the centre hole at the 3-4 position but you only notice it at a certain angle, the dial is too good to redo thats for certain.










Usually I go for sub dials but I liked the dial on this because of the numeral style and the text font on the Avia and Olypmic (I love graphic art and design), the bottom of the dial states Swiss and isflanked by T for tritium, this has degraded somewhat which makes it hard to spot but it on both of the hands and has a small dot behind every numeral with two small dots at the 12 position.

















I put it all back together and as I say its still running fine, size wise it is 35mm not inc the crown/ winder so a good size.

Movement is an ETA 2391


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice clean uncluttered dial. Good movement. Good size. Can't fault it! I'd recommend getting it serviced if you plan to keep & wear it regular.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Those numerals' font is really nice. Distinctive and kind of retro-futurustic [sic]. Great find there. :cheers:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

A very handsome little watch, out of interest I googled Avia and found they're now an ultra cheap marque of Fossil. I would rather have this any day of the week


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

You don't say how much you paid, but I assume it was cheap-ish so finding a nice ETA manual wind movement inside must have been good.

You were resourceful in getting the movement out but how do you get the crown to remain tight on the stem now you've loosened it?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I offered Â£7.50 which was accepted on the make an offer, installing the crown was just a reversal...I inserted the movement back in with the stem through the hole then it was just a case of carefully gripping the stem again and retightening the crown before poutting the spacer ring in and the case back on.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent. :thumbsup: :clap:


----------

